# Durable belt for snowboarding?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

seriously

it's just a fucking belt


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

Shred more.. one day you'll meet the old wise boarder charging the pow.. follow him. After some black runs and spins you'll be rewarded by the

*Oldschool boarder superior Belt:* 
_+5 Style 
+10% What da f..?!! (LOL falls buff)
USE: Cast spell - "Your pants still on!"_

PS I use my every day belt..


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

LOLOL Now THAT was funny! :laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I use fruit by the foot. Makes for a delicious treat after a few runs!

Seriously though, I use the plastic belt that came with my Shaun White pants. Plastic, rubber, I dunno. I just know it works.

Use a rope if you have to. Not really going to affect you unless you wear one of those big ass cowboy buckles. That one might hurt a bit on the way down.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Patagonia Friction belt. Infinitely adjustable, super light weight, indestructible.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Snowboard and Skateboard Belts from top brands at Suburban Blend

Snowboard and Skateboard Belts for Girl's


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I wear a 686 Original snow tool belt, primarily b/c it has a bottle opener. It also is just a sick piece of kit that and I appreciate the ingenuity. Includes a #2 phillips, #2 flat head, and 1/2, 9/16, 3/8 wrenches and the bottle opener I mentioned previously. The bottle opener should have been designed opposite of what it is so you could use it while wearing it without spilling the precious nectar.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Suspenders


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Damn, I knew there was a reason I couldn't nail a 720.........it's all about the BELT. I'm on my way now to pick one up. Snowboarding will be so easy now!!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

If your pants are holding up your belt and your belt is holding up your pants...who is the real hero here???


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

CaptTenielle said:


> If your pants are holding up your belt and your belt is holding up your pants...who is the real hero here???



WHOA.....Deep Thoughts by CaptTenielle


----------



## mattus123 (Jun 1, 2009)

its a belt.........cant realli go wrong with anything

jsut use some shoelace, that'll do the trick


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I use a DAKINE Grommet Belt


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> If your pants are holding up your belt and your belt is holding up your pants...who is the real hero here???


This product that was on TV was available for four easy payments of $19.95. I would like a product that was available for three easy payments and one complicated payment. We can't tell you which payment it is, but one of these payments is going to be hard. The mailman will get shot, the envelope will not seal, the stamp will be in the wrong denomination. The final payment must be made in wampum!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Ruskiski said:


> This product that was on TV was available for four easy payments of $19.95. I would like a product that was available for three easy payments and one complicated payment. We can't tell you which payment it is, but one of these payments is going to be hard. The mailman will get shot, the envelope will not seal, the stamp will be in the wrong denomination. The final payment must be made in wampum!


Mich I thought you were dead man haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> If your pants are holding up your belt and your belt is holding up your pants...who is the real hero here???


your sexy hips?


----------



## BringItOn (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone knows which belt torstein wears in this vid HERO BOARDING: GUY IN THE SKY (RED EPIC 300fps) on Vimeo

that one looks comfy and durable


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I'm assuming the OP wants a good belt because he wants to ride like an OG with his pants around his knees.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

:laugh: Haha this thread is funny. But, I actually have a belt that I use for snowboarding. It is a fabric belt that has metal rings for the adjustment slots. The reason is when I tried a leather belt, they do not flex that well which can be uncomfortable, and the adjustment slots doesn't last under stress.

Kind of like this:


----------



## BringItOn (Jun 2, 2010)

OP means original poster?

Whats wrong with ridin like a G  

maybe he is just skinny  i like wearing some bigger pants just for the comfort of it, but that means i have to wear a belt as well

dont be judging


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

bringin it back from the DEAD!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I need more posts to get my post count up


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

jpb3 said:


> I wear a 686 Original snow tool belt, primarily b/c it has a bottle opener. It also is just a sick piece of kit that and I appreciate the ingenuity. Includes a #2 phillips, #2 flat head, and 1/2, 9/16, 3/8 wrenches and the bottle opener I mentioned previously. The bottle opener should have been designed opposite of what it is so you could use it while wearing it without spilling the precious nectar.


i use the same belt but for different reason. the buckle has two prongs - the above mentioned phillips and flat head screwdrivers - which means it's impossible for the prongs to slip out of the frame, which was a problem for me with any other belt on 20+ foot jumps - i'd stomp the landing but my trousers would end up around my knees...


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

thetraveler said:


> i use the same belt but for different reason. the buckle has two prongs - the above mentioned phillips and flat head screwdrivers - which means it's impossible for the prongs to slip out of the frame, which was a problem for me with any other belt on 20+ foot jumps - i'd stomp the landing but my trousers would end up around my knees...


Just afterbang and shout out "yeah, like a boss". Everyone will think your the radest dude on the hill.


----------



## icon4x (Feb 16, 2014)

jpb3 said:


> I wear a 686 Original snow tool belt, primarily b/c it has a bottle opener. It also is just a sick piece of kit that and I appreciate the ingenuity. Includes a #2 phillips, #2 flat head, and 1/2, 9/16, 3/8 wrenches and the bottle opener I mentioned previously. The bottle opener should have been designed opposite of what it is so you could use it while wearing it without spilling the precious nectar.



Dude, just put the belt on the reverse way, and the opener will be right side up.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

icon4x said:


> Dude, just put the belt on the reverse way, and the opener will be right side up.



He posted that over 3 years ago. I' sure he's figured it out by now.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

icon4x said:


> Dude, just put the belt on the reverse way, and the opener will be right side up.


----------



## icon4x (Feb 16, 2014)

LuckyRVA said:


> He posted that over 3 years ago. I' sure he's figured it out by now.


But .... what if he didn't...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I can hardly wait for your next post.mg:


----------

